# Through vs Non-Through Mortise and Tenon



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I am working on building a quilt rack for my mother-in-law for Christmas and I'm having a hard time deciding on the joinery for it. I was looking at the one she currently has and some other plans online and it looks like most of them just have the rails attached with screws through the end grain and the screw holes are plugged. I want to use a mortise and tenon joint instead but I'm torn on whether to use a through or non-through mortise and tenon. 

First consideration is strength - I'm thinking either one would probably be fine since it will have 4 2 inch long by 1/2 inch wide by 1/2 inch deep tenons on both side if I went with a non through tenon. If it was a table or a chair I think it might need more strength but this will just hold quilts so I don't think it will see much stress. 

Second consideration is looks. I'm using a design I came up with instead of trying to match the one she has now. Although the new one is quarter sawn white oak I'm not sure I'd call it a mission or arts and crafts style, but I'm thinking it may look good with through tenons. I asked my wife and she says she likes it better without them. I don't want to ask my mother-in-law since this is going to be a surprise and the furniture in their house doesn't really have a overall style to match.

Last consideration is ease of construction. I haven't tried doing the through mortise and tenons before on a furniture project where looks mattered so I'm a bit worried about how they'll turn out, but I think I can pull it off ok if the consensus is that it will look better with through tenons.

The pictures are the quilt rack she currently has and the other are the side frames for the one I am building to give an idea of the style.

Thanks!
John


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

As you've already stated, both types of construction will be plenty strong enough, it is just your personal preference for the design. 
Does the ML need two quilt racks? Or is this just a good project you want to do? 
Either way, build the piece of your design and you will be proud of it.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

She asked for another quilt rack a while back, but I never got around to making it before and figured it would be a good gift for Christmas. Not exactly sure why she needs another since she already has two or three of them but I was just glad to get an idea since they are hard to buy for. I think part of the reason she wants one is to have a piece of furniture from the lumber we took off of their property - we took down a couple large white oaks a few years ago and that is the wood I'm using for this project.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think both strength and ease of use are going to be even, given that the only difference between the 2 is the depth of the mortise. From an aesthetic standpoint, I think I'd go the hard way and use a through tenon, then add a few dowels to match the loom of the old rack


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I decided to go with the through tenons, I think they came out pretty well and like to look it gives the piece. They were a bit fiddly to fit but not too bad, glad I decided to give it a try. I definitely need to make sure I lay out any joinery before shaping parts in the future though, it made it difficult to lay out the mortises without a flat reference face.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks is a very personal choice. What do YOU think looks best? You are the decision maker that matters.

George


----------

